
Mindbot – Your Virtual Problem Solver - mshubham
http://www.mindbot.co
======
ColinWright
From the page:

    
    
        Your data collected through this
        form will not be shared ...
    

OK.

    
    
        ... and will be deleted at least
        three months after the completion
        of this form.
    

So that means that the data will be retained for a minimum of three months,
and there is no time limit set on when it will actually be deleted.

I'm not sure it's useful, I'm sure it might be an interesting diversion, but
I'm absolutely not going to provide a real email address. I'd be interested to
hear others' takes on the whole idea of providing email addresses to random
"services" like this.

~~~
brudgers
Panhandling is one idiom. Just trying to get something for nothing.

Begging is another. Maybe 1000 email address will attract venture capital.

Busking is a good idiom. Set the case on the ground. Leave it open. Create a
bit of value to attract a crowd. Keep your mouth shut and focus on the value
creation.

Most people don't have the faith to busk. We're taught it's better to fail
behind a paywall than be the kind of fool who just gives stuff away. Adulting
is making money not music.

Most email collections are panhandling. It's the Forbes reading MBA version of
"build something people love." Figure out what people love then build it. It's
not that that won't work. It's that it probably won't work without busking.

Patio11 went door to door for appointment reminder before building it. Proctor
and Gambel sent engineers into the field to figure out the Swiffer.

The Swiffer origin myth is useful. What the buskers busked was just listening.
They busked their time and attention to people who would feel better from some
simple time and attention. Patio11's story is useful because he asked for
money before building the product and built it because he got money.

Buskers open with "I trust you." Already half way to mutual trust.

